# Slingshot World Records...?!?



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, all this talk about Guinness World Records... http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/records/
and I can't find ANY official records regarding slingshots in any capacity, other than the one claimed for shooting 10 cans at 33' in one minute... and even that one isn't in any publication or on any official website I can find.

It's my proposal that we have a sticky that can be updated that lists the known world records... and a methodology by which those listed records might be able to be offially broken. For example... let's say someone wants to break the record for the most hits out of 50 tries on a 4" hanging steel square plate from 75'... they'd have to do it with witnesses, videoed and at a tournament that's been previously announced and is open to all...

We'd need a list of records, for example:
Most 12 ounce soda cans shot at 10 meters in one minute.
Most consecutive shots hitting a 12 ounce soda can from 20 meters.
Most hits out of 50 tries on thrown soda pop cans, from a minimum of 5 meters. etc...


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Okay, all this talk about Guinness World Records... http://www.guinnessw...ds.com/records/
> and I can't find ANY official records regarding slingshots in any capacity, other than the one claimed for shooting 10 cans at 33' in one minute... and even that one isn't in any publication or on any official website I can find.
> 
> It's my proposal that we have a sticky that can be updated that lists the known world records... and a methodology by which those listed records might be able to be offially broken. For example... let's say someone wants to break the record for the most hits out of 50 tries on a 4" hanging steel square plate from 75'... they'd have to do it with witnesses, videoed and at a tournament that's been previously announced and is open to all...
> ...


As people on this forum have said before: the Guiness World Records are nothing more than excuse to sell books. There are several people on these forums who I believe are more than capable of beating that record with the cans...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sam, a listing of records gives you something to measure yourself against.
Something to aspire to... and in the process, because of man's competitive nature, brings up the average skill level of the whole population of participants. Helps to improve the design of the implements they use... and in the end grows the pool of participants.

To not keep a listing of records, is the same as saying "The whole slingshot world isn't important enough to keep records on".
But it is important to know who can shoot a grape out of their bellybutton the furthest... In effect, bellybutton shooting is more important than slingshot shooting!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

official world record


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Well I don't know about getting shot in the belly button but I think of the forum as sort of a record book we post our designs shoot targets and post and there are the crony tests videos of all kinds then the general designs of what we have done what we can do what we want to do what we can teach what we want to learn there are 1000s of posts here were not limited to the most resent but can look through all of them sounds to me like we are keeping records correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sure there's lots of information on the forum... most of it is repeats brought up by new members. You have to wade through the ocean to just to get a drink.
A records sticky would also provide a quick reference point to check out shooting accomplishments.
A tying rubbers (tubes, flats etc.) to forks and pouches sticky would be a quick reference for that information.
A slingshot designs sticky, thumbnailed pics and illustrations and descriptions, would provide a quick go to for that as well.

Seriously, when you read a dictionary or any other reference book... do you read the whole thing or do you just look up the information you need, via the "contents" or "index"?

Of course... then what would we talk about?!?

Truly new designs... since there was a reference
Truly new methods... since we all saw how to do it in the reference sticky.
And true records.... since there is an official source, not just based on hearsay and conjecture.


----------

